# Driving US plated car from TJ to GDL



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

I would only take the toll roads and during the day of course and get insurance. But, other then the obvious. Any other difficulties? Checkpoints etc. It's a far drive about 24 hours.


----------



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

What else is required to drive there and back on cuota roads?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

The site below will give you kilometers between towns, travel time and tolls...
I hope you know about Mexican insurance and Temporary Vehicle Permit...
Have a supply of pesos before you enter Mexico, toll booths and gas stations
usually do not accept dollars and if they do the exchange rate will be terrible...
I cross at Nogales AZ and use the Mariposa crossing when it oupeans at 6 AM,
drive to Navojoa, Mazatlan the Guadalajara...Have fun

Rutas Punto a Punto


----------



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

Muchas gracias chicois8! 

I assume there are those militario checkpoints along the way? 

You need a registered car, insurance is advised, and FMM, or FM3. Is that correct?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I get the FMM and vehicle permit at the 21 KM mark south of Nogales, for the car you will need original of registration,copy of FMM, passport, if car it not paid for a letter from the lien holder and I carry a color copy of the pink slip....you may run into one of the following anywhere along the highway and at state lines= military, federal police, agriculture and their equal to our DEA.....and of course local police 
in towns..........


----------



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

Great info. Yes, I do know about carrying Pesos with me.

I have full coverage insurance on my car but one of them that I will be driving is not paid off completely yet. Shouldn't the Full coverage be enough? Registration and insurance card is all I usually carry to Tijuana and Ensenada. They have never asked to see any papers on the car. Just looked to make sure its registration is current.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Baja California, Baja California Sur and Sonora are hassle free zones for cars, If you want to travel into Sinaloa and beyond you will need what I stated in my last post...Here is Rolly Brooks web site page that describes brining a car into Mexico...

You Can Bring Your Car

Start reading about half way down the page where is says"

Here's what you'll need if you register at the border:

Bring a credit card for the deposit...........


----------



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> Baja California, Baja California Sur and Sonora are hassle free zones for cars, If you want to travel into Sinaloa and beyond you will need what I stated in my last post...Here is Rolly Brooks web site page that describes brining a car into Mexico...
> 
> You Can Bring Your Car
> 
> ...



When you say border you mean between sonora and sinaloa and beyond? 

You rock! :clap2:


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes there is a last chance to get car permits south of Guaymas, most all state borders have some kind of check point from my above post...You will probably get stopped the Sonora/ Sinaloa state line...Sinaloa /Nayarit state line and the Nayarit/Jalisco state line...

Where are you entering Mexico from? I drive from the SF Bay Area to Nogales AZ and cross first thing in the morning (6AM)....upon return I exit Mexico at Lukeville AZ....


----------



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

I would drive up there from Tijuana. Isn't it further distance wise to go through AZ? 

The cuota seems safe to drive a nice german car during the day with common sense. Any thoughts?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Be prepared to have your credit card charged $200-400 and it will be returned to you when you correctly turn in your sticker when leaving.

You also need Mexican Insurance ... US insurance does not work

The roads are better to and from Nogales ... and you can drive at night in the US if you need to


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, driving the USA route is longer but the road conditions are better in the US plus you do not have to drive through border towns, unless you do not mind locals jumping on your nice German car to wash the windshield.
In my opinion it is a long and lonely road between Mexicali and Santa Ana where there have been a few 
" incidents" in the past....suerte y paz


----------



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> Yes, driving the USA route is longer but the road conditions are better in the US plus you do not have to drive through border towns, unless you do not mind locals jumping on your nice German car to wash the windshield.
> In my opinion it is a long and lonely road between Mexicali and Santa Ana where there have been a few
> " incidents" in the past....suerte y paz


LoL jumping, that was funny. Understood and agree! I think I will have to try this route. Muchas Gracias señor.


----------



## joebetoblame (Jul 21, 2011)

We will be leaving at the end of the month...Going from thru Nogales to GDL as well, When are you leaving World Traveler?


----------



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

joebetoblame said:


> We will be leaving at the end of the month...Going from thru Nogales to GDL as well, When are you leaving World Traveler?


Nice! Are you relocating permanently? I'm going to fly down first and check things out for awhile before driving my car down, possibly in Sept or Nov.


----------



## joebetoblame (Jul 21, 2011)

trying to test the waters, I have land and would love to make the move, we will see how it goes, were going to go for 6 months and see how it goes....


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*TJ to Guadalajara*



World_Traveler said:


> I would drive up there from Tijuana. Isn't it further distance wise to go through AZ?
> 
> The cuota seems safe to drive a nice german car during the day with common sense. Any thoughts?


Hi;

We do the trip from California to Tepic up/down once a year. Have traveled that route for various times over the last 45 years. Much has changed during that time. You have been given excellent advice, but here's some additional comments. We could fly but because of the beauty and exciting things to see, we much prefer to drive.

1.) * No, No car can go below the free/border zone* without an "original" letter on the company letterhead signed by the responsible manager and Notorized of the Finance Company, ie. Chrysler, Ford, etc. permitting your transit. This can take up to 3 weeks to get back from them, unless you drive over to one of their main offices, and request an Emergency expeditement of that letter. Then figure in USA mails maybe a week to get to them. All told it could take 4-5 weeks for you to get it. New rates on the temporary import "deposit". New car can run as high as $400.00, older one's maybe $100.00. You even have to pay the fee for your car that you'll be bringing the "original" title signed off by the past Finance Company. Make 3 copies of everything and put in a folder - you'll get through Aduana a whole lot faster.

2.) It's faster, safer just to drive over to Tucson and then go south across at Nogales. It's another
100 miles further than crossing in Yuma, across the San Luis Border Station, but you can maintain faster/safer/legal speeds On the Freeway to Tucson, so it's about a wash in time.

I love the crossing over from Yuma to San Luis, San Luis Hwy 2 across to Magdalena connecting up to the Nogales-Guad.-DF Hwy 15 and have had some roarcous adventures on it. But if your taking wive, kids with you it could be a little bit unsettling to them. Some trips across that way absolutely no incidents, others yes. It's like the Ole West across there, no fences open range land and it's "Smuggler's Gulch" through there.

That's what unsettles my wife a Mexicana who no longer likes to go through there. It's the main supply route for coyotes smuggling Illegals across the border and major supply route for the cartels moving their nefarious cargoes. I tell my wife, they're mainly out at night, and we don't travel after dark except in emergencies, but it doesn't matter to her. We did have one imfamous stop by a band of ruffians in blue uniforms one time unshaven dirt all over their uniforms with unmarked 4 x 4's, at an impromtu stop one time in the middle of no where. We were wondering were these guys truly PJG Police or cartel guys? I guess they were ligit as after going maticously through everyone's vehicle they let us go. But they had no traffic cones, just a dirty rag waving all driver's over. Not very professional, but as I said they were legit.

Driving across the Sonora Desert is hot any time of the year. First time did it in 1969 and going through Hermosillo, Sonora it was 105 F in January! Expect 120 F and hotter during summer months - expect that. That's why we love to stop and spend the night with the cooler sea breazes. First night we stop in Guaymas/San Carlos, 2nd night in Mazatlan, all on the sea.

3.) Next suggestion. You're going through some amazing country on your way to Guadalajara.
You might want to take 4-5 days for your trip? You see the Bahia San Carlos/Guaymas area. Tranquil Sea of Cortez Bay after Bay. You can make that drive from Tucson in about 6 hours comfortably including stopping at the border to get your car and yourselves with legitimate visas. Great Shrimp in Guaymas, fantasic beaches in San Carlos and beautiful cliffs by the sea.

You're going to spend probably over $200 in gas (depending on your mpg) of your car probably over $120 in toll booth fees to get to Guadalajara - so why waste the money and not see some of these places along the way?

Next stop south of Guaymas about 130 miles Navajoa. Turn left, east to Alamos, Sonora about 30 minutes drive in towards the Sierras. One of the 54 Pueblos Magicos to explore. Town where the very famous Maria Felix actress was born. Original silver mining town, a lot of miner's left here after it started to play out went to San Francisco for that great mining boom of the 49'ers. Good little museum, great spas and little quaint old hotels. On the original "Camino Real", which up in California became Hwy 101. This is an "in place" for vacationing Europeans, and well off folks from Tucson. Just a small town can see it in 4 hours walking all around it.

Next stop and can do in a day's drive is Mazatlan. Pearl of the Pacific. We can't seem to drive past there without staying at least two nights each time. A port, two marinas, 3 world class golf courses, miles of hotel on the beach, a couple of little islands off shore, good surfing, great sport fishing and the longest Malicon on the Pacific Coast to walk, roller blade and enjoy the many various beaches. Even has night life here.

For reservations at Hotels in Mexico along the way, I suggest for best deals; Despegar.com - Hoteles, vuelos, paquetes, autos y mucho más! and for smaller towns not on their circuit, I've had success with Bookit.com.

I hope this gives you some additional ideas? Most people fly, but if you're going to take the adventure, my take is expand your horizons and really see some great places along the way as you've already paid to get there by taking the expense to drive to Guadalajara.

Cuyler Salyer


----------



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow, that was a very informative reply. Muchas gracias señor. You just brought up some very valid points. 

Do you know if mexican insurance will offer comprehensive insurance (full coverage) against damage or loss of vehicle? 

My view is if there is some people doing things in a certain area. Chances are I will not be going down that route. So, is it worth any possible interaction with the wrong people? 

Not sure where you're coming from in the US side. But, have you taken the route through San Ysidro to guadalajara? Is there anything wrong with this route in your opinion?


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*California >Guadalajara*



World_Traveler said:


> Hi again;
> 
> Wow, that was a very informative reply. Muchas gracias señor. You just brought up some very valid points.
> 
> ...


*
Ans: * Yes, we have driven over to T.J. got all our papers in order for car and us and drove east to Mexicali, then San Luis on Hwy 2, over to Magadalena and Santa Ana where it ties into the main Hwy. Nogales > D.F. Hwy. 15. Boring for us, and slow the trip over to Mexicali. Although in Mexicali there is excellent Chinese food and lots of it. Decendents of the original Chinese that helped build the Transcontinental Railroad across the USA migrated down here after the construction as there were just too many chinese laundries in San Francisco. 

It's just so much faster, safer driving the Interstate from San Diego over to Tucson, then heading south. Cheap motels usually in Tucson too, cheaper than on the Mexican side. Just pick up a coupon book at any Denny's Coffee shop in Southern California for those deals.

Oh, if you do go to T.J. go into Sanborn's cafe by the old Jai Alai Fronton on Avenida Revolution and buy a Mexico Desconosido Magazine. They currently have a new issue outlining the now 54 Pueblo's Magicos in Mexico. Incredible lost in time old villages fixed up. That way on your journey throughout Mexico you can take in these Treasures along with the 11 World Heritage Cities to visit - you so miss out if you don't go see them on your journey's. 

Look out! Mexico is very addicting, and if you're over 30 you probably don't have enough years left in your life to see and experience all of it's Treasures! Solo un Mexico!

Enjoy.

Cuyler Salyer


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

World_Traveler said:


> Wow, that was a very informative reply. Muchas gracias señor. You just brought up some very valid points.
> 
> Do you know if mexican insurance will offer comprehensive insurance (full coverage) against damage or loss of vehicle?
> 
> ...


I have ridden the San Ysidro-Guadalajara route both directions by bus many times. It is usually a very nice ride. When I came south in the middle of June there was a very long (30+ km) construction zone between San Luis Rio Colorado and Sonoyta. The road was open but slow going because it was a temporary, gravel road surface while they worked on the main road. Going south on this route, there are not too many military stops. Going north there are quite a few. The military are very polite, it justs takes a little time, especially on a bus with lots of people. This would not apply to a private vehicle. There is also at least one agricultural check point, between Sonora and Sinaloa.

Having said that, it is a very scenic ride, particularly if you like desert scenery and I do. The stretch along the border is great with the dry hills (and the border fence running for miles). Then more desert, then a long drive on the coastal plateau, finally crossing the Sierra Madre and into the volcanic hills between Tepic and Guadalajara.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Yuma - Tucson vs. San Luis - Santa Ana Sonora*



World_Traveler said:


> I would drive up there from Tijuana. Isn't it further distance wise to go through AZ?
> 
> The cuota seems safe to drive a nice german car during the day with common sense. Any thoughts?


*Ans:* It's exactly 100 miles longer going though Tucson, but as you can safely to 75 mph legally most of the way it's like the same amount of driving time, expecially if you get caught behind some of big trucks on the Mexican side, and you have to slow way down to go through a lot of very small villages, oh not to mention seems to be constant construction going on Hwy 2 in Mexico to slow you down.


----------

